# anchor point question (I think?)



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Many times it is more important to adjust your anchor to obtain proper alignment and elbow position then work from there.


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks. I feel like I have a solid anchor with the bend of my thumb in the little dent below your ear but it's just that I've always also had the tip of the nose on the string so I guess it just feels weird. But if changing it isn't gonna hurt then I ain't gonna stress over it. Fixing to take the sight off the bow and get my form worked out. Hoping to shoot some 3D this year, and even though I won't be on the professional level, I still wanna do the best I can because it's something that I really enjoy. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Put the peep where it is natural for your consistent anchor. It's nice to have it as an anchor as well but not necessary for accuracy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

